# duke #3



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

hey has any one in here had any good experiece whith duke#3 coils?for coyote,bob cat,fox,with or with out mod"s


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

ive never used #3 dukes but i use the #2's and they're ohk traps. they'll catch just as many animals as any other trap, the only problem is they become real hard to set after a while.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If you use a Bridger,Northwoods,or the new Montana traps you will throw those dukes away You get what you pay for


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

those new montanas are nice traps almost as nice as the old montgomerys throw those dukes away before you hurt yourself


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

trapper_2 Another trapper that knows what he is talking about


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have been using the #3 dukes in high theft areas when beaver trapping... set for the front foot catch, and they have been good on drowners wires. i am using the 1.75 offsets for coyote and fox, and they are also doing ok...

don't know why a lot of people are putting the dukes down. no, they are not as polished as the victors and bridgers, which i also use from time to time... but hey, they will do the job if you do yours. they will work fine for the beginners who need to watch their money.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

cya- Hopefully you know by now I'm not one of those who gets all bent out of shape in these "Duke debates", I've seen guys scream, foam at the mouth, and threaten physical harm, etc., which is a bit extreme I'd say.

I'd explained about having their traps fly apart, bend the frames after they were set, thin materials, etc. I recently had 12-#1.5 Duke coils sent to me to be modified. The springs look like they've been pulled-apart, instead of the coils laying "side by side" like any other brand of coil does. Also, the eye of the dog where the material returns back upward, lacks meeting the bottom of the dog by about 1/8th of an inch, which even after crimping the dog-eye to eliminate pan-creep still leaves much to be desired. These were a brand-new dozen, that I opened myself. I can take pics to show what I mean if you'd like.

That is "my" problems with Dukes, they produce junk, and know it, yet do nothing about it. Why would anyone support a company like that? If you hired me to put a new roof on your house, and the new roof leaked.....would you recommend me to your neighbors for a new roof?

Trappers can buy all of them they want, doesn't bother me a bit. They can stand on the mountain & claim they're the best traps made, again, I don't care. I'll spend alittle more money & buy traps I can depend on & have confidence in to do their jobs.

Just my humble opinion.........
Smitty


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Look at the gaps between the spring coils, they are twice as bad with the springs removed



















Here's a new musicwire spring.









Here's the dog, look at the gap because they're cut too short, and it's already been crimped tight. This will only make having the dogs torn off the traps easier.









Sorry, but cheap cost or not......not anything I want to spend $$ on.......

Smitty


----------



## jfgb1979 (Feb 16, 2007)

damm too late smitty, i all ready got them with jc conner base plates,taos lighting springs ,jaw additions & t-bar shock springs ,have no choise but put them together and see how they hold up,but hey i was on the right track but would have been better off with briggers ,too bad hope i could have seen this pics before o well see what happens ,ill up date on how they did hopefully will pics


----------

